# Mineralize Skinfinish Natural: Medium Dark vs. Medium Deep?



## pinkstar (Feb 24, 2008)

I love MAC's Mineralize Skinfinishes. I have a ton of the LEs, and I use the natural in medium dark over my foundation.

How is medium deep in comparison to medium dark? I looked at the swatch on the website, and it looked more beige & less bronze than the medium dark. Would medium deep be suitable for my NC40 skintone?

Thanks!


----------



## lucia_la_latina (Sep 13, 2008)

i wear an NC41 , so only a tiiiiiiiiiiiiny bit darker than you and use medium deep, its nice and makes u look a LITTLE tanned!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 13, 2008)

Medium Deep is darker than Medium Dark. 
I am NC 30 and use Medium Dark, so Medium Deep should work for you!


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 13, 2008)

I actually have both. I'm an NC35-NC37 and I use Medium Dark everyday all over my face, like a powder after I use foundation. I find, that it sets my foundation and gives my face a nice glow.
I just used Medium Deep yesterday and I really like it. It is a bit darker and I even like it for a bronzer. If you'd like, I'll send you some pics of the two, just PM me


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm NC42 and I use Medium Dark
HTH


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 26, 2009)

do any NC45s use Deep Dark?


----------



## Mochahantas (Aug 28, 2009)

^That'll be way too dark for you. I'm anywhere between nc45-nc50 and it's too dark for me.


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (Aug 30, 2009)

i feel medium deep will be too dark 4 u, medium dark is a lil ashsy on me whereas medium dark is a good match- i am nc45 hth


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 4, 2009)

So if you use Medium deep all over, can you use Deep dark as a contour? Or will that be too dark for that purpose?


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_So if you use Medium deep all over, can you use Deep dark as a contour? Or will that be too dark for that purpose?_

 
I had a MAC chat abt this some time ago- I hope its okay to post it here:

 Quote:

  info: Welcome to MAC Cosmetics Online.  Your personal Makeup Artist will be with you shortly.
 hello Barbara
 my question is a mineralised skinfinish natural
 Hi Nicholle
 i wear studio fix in c7
 can u say which shade i should get?
 i'm also interested in getting one for contour, unless u can recommend a better product for that
 Absolutely.  The Medium Deep shade will be ideal for you.
 For contouring, I would do the Dark or Deep Dark shade.
 which do you think would be better?
 I personally would go for Deep Dark.  It will give you more colour for a naturally sculpted look.
 okay...I was recommended this before, so thanks for the confirmation





 You are very welcome.


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks, chica! You know what's funny? I asked a livechat woman yesterday and after I told her I wore c7 she said deep dark was the best color to match my skin. So obviously I didn't ask about a contour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So looks like I'll be getting Deep Dark for a contour...


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 5, 2009)

I have also gotten incorrect color advice in a MAC chat myself, so I tend to go back a few times and get second opinions. Once I was told my shade of bronzer was "Golden"...bought one too-in ignorance, it didnt match and since i'm in a different country returning it was out of the question


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkstar* 

 
_I love MAC's Mineralize Skinfinishes. I have a ton of the LEs, and I use the natural in medium dark over my foundation.

How is medium deep in comparison to medium dark? I looked at the swatch on the website, and it looked more beige & less bronze than the medium dark. Would medium deep be suitable for my NC40 skintone?

Thanks!_

 
YouTube - MAC Haul
he compares them in this vid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quite a difference


----------



## MsEVILVENUS1 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi All, 
I've had the same problem with matching my skin tone NC44 in studio sculpt, c5 mixed with a touch of c6 in f&B , I tried Mac Mineralize skinfinish natural in deep dark too bronzy great as a blush. tried  Sun Power just too orangey, tried and kept Give Me Sun not too orange or red. Kept Gold Deposit for those summery dark nites on the beach, its great with it smoothed over your skin giving it that golden touch without too much glow...just rich enough for my neutral skin tone. I like to know if MMSFN in dark will do me right. I am going to check out Fashion Fair Cosmetics they have always had beautiful highlighters for deeper skin tones. Let me know of any ideas. Thanks!


----------

